# ** مسابقه لاكتشاف المواهب في منتدي الكنيسه **



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

:new5:
هاي عليكوا يا احلي اعضاء

عارفه ان الوقت مش مناسب 
لانه الاغلبيه عندهم امتحانات
بس عقبال ما نجمع ونشوف هنعمل ايه
هناخد وقت فيكون الاعضاء الغايبين رجعوا بالسلامه
ورفعوا راسنا في الامتحانات
وعقبال ما نحتفل بنجاحهم وسطنا

:mus13::mus13::mus13:


وانا طرحت الموضوع في العام
لانه هايكون شامل مجالات كتيره
:2::2::2:






والموضوع ببساطه وزي ماهو واضح من العنوان
هايكون عباره عن مسابقه كبيره شامله
 بين اعضاء المنتدي
لاكتشاف المواهب المختفي بينا
وفي كل المجالات

*من اصوات حلوه ( مرنمين )

وتأليف ترانيم

وتلحين 

وعزف

ورسم

وتصميم

واشعار وخواطر طبعا
*
ودا طبعا عاوز مشاركين قلبهم جامد كدا
ويستعدوا للمعركه والمنافسه القويه

:boxing::boxing::boxing:


ها مين هايبدأ معايا 
ويقول مشارك :love34:

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*طيب انا بيقولوا عليا صوتي حلو
وانا عارف اني مٌصمم كويس اوي 

اعمل اية 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طيب انا بيقولوا عليا صوتي حلو
> وانا عارف اني مٌصمم كويس اوي
> 
> اعمل اية
> *



ولا حاجه هندبسك وتشترك في الاتنين :new6:

واحنا اللي نقرر بقي 

ها شو رايك


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

يا خساره .. طب مافيش حاجه تانى نتسابق فيها​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:





ولا حاجه هندبسك وتشترك في الاتنين :new6:

واحنا اللي نقرر بقي 

ها شو رايك

أنقر للتوسيع...



لما نشوف مين هيشترك الاول * *:fun_lol:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

*أنا أعرف واحد هيشارك فى نص اللى قولتيه دة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يا خساره .. طب مافيش حاجه تانى نتسابق فيها​



ياسلام انت تأمر يا ميلو 
اكيد فيه طبعا
بس قولي ليك في ايه وانا هخترعلك مسابقه علي مقاسك
وان شالله ما حد حوش :smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> لما نشوف مين هيشترك الاول * *:fun_lol:
> *



ماشي 
انت كدا تاني مشترك

1- نيفينا
2- كيرو


ها مين هايقول معاكي تاني :fun_lol:


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2012)

مفيش مسابقات رياضية اية دة ههههه
تخصص تنس طاولة وكرة طائرة انا هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا أعرف واحد هيشارك فى نص اللى قولتيه دة*



شو تقصد يعني بنص اللي قولته ؟؟؟
افيدني يفيدك الله :love34:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> مفيش مسابقات رياضية اية دة ههههه
> تخصص تنس طاولة وكرة طائرة انا هههههه



ودي هتتذاع علي الهواء ازاي بقي ؟؟؟

بس ممكن حد يصورها ويبعتها مفيش مشكله عندي


ومفيش بعد كدا ديمقراطيه علي الاخر اهو :smil15:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



أنا أعرف واحد هيشارك فى نص اللى قولتيه دة

أنقر للتوسيع...



تصدق بالله ان انا كمان اعرفوووووو * *:new6:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> تصدق بالله ان انا كمان اعرفوووووو * *:new6:
> *




مين طيب يا كيرو

عرفني في الخباثه كدا :shutup22:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:






مين طيب يا كيرو

عرفني في الخباثه كدا :shutup22:

أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *
مش هينفع للأفس يا اختشي :love34:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماسي ماسي يا كيرو

وصلت ههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يونيو 2012)

حلو الموضوع دااا ..
معاكي في الموهبة رقم (6) اي القبل الاخيرة ..


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حلو الموضوع دااا ..
> معاكي في الموهبة رقم (6) اي القبل الاخيرة ..




منورنا طبعا يا فيبي


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يونيو 2012)

*حلوة الفكرة يا نيفين

اشارك فى الموهبة الاولى و الاخيرة 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *حلوة الفكرة يا نيفين
> 
> اشارك فى الموهبة الاولى و الاخيرة
> *​




منور يا سامح
جهز حالك طيب بقي وسجل 
لحد ما نعلن ساعه الصفر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> شو تقصد يعني بنص اللي قولته ؟؟؟
> افيدني يفيدك الله :love34:


يعنى خواطر وشعر ورسم وكدة يعنى


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> يعنى خواطر وشعر ورسم وكدة يعنى



مدام فيها رسم
يبقي مش اللي قاله كيرو خالص
ههههههههههههههه


قولي بقي انت في الخباثه يطلع مين هاد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

*يخرب بيت الزن على الفضول القاااااااااااااااتل ....ههههههههههههه*
*بعينك*


----------



## mero_engel (10 يونيو 2012)

ونقول كمان اني معاكم 
في الاداء والترنيم 
بس انا مش فاهمه حاجه يا اوختي


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

ياااااااه زماااان كان عندى موهبة رسم

بس لاسباب كتيييييرة اندثرت 

وبحب كمان اغنى يعنى ممكن ارنم هههههههههههه

بس مش معاكى فى المسابقة مؤقتا


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2012)

*للغير مكتشفين بس *
*والا للمكتشفين سابقاً كمان *

*موضوع حلو ... متابع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياااااااه زماااان كان عندى موهبة رسم
> 
> بس لاسباب كتيييييرة *اندثرت*


 *ممكن تشتركى فى مسابقة ( الحفريات )* :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يخرب بيت الزن على الفضول القاااااااااااااااتل ....ههههههههههههه*
> *بعينك*




خليك فاكر انك بقيت شرير
ودا مش حلو ومش في صالحك :boxing:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ونقول كمان اني معاكم
> في الاداء والترنيم
> بس انا مش فاهمه حاجه يا اوختي



نركن الفهم علي جنب ناو
المهم انك مشتركه معانا ههههههههههه

وهابقي اقولك لما نجمع المشتركين 
هنعمل ايه ؟

منوره


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياااااااه زماااان كان عندى موهبة رسم
> 
> بس لاسباب كتيييييرة اندثرت
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه 
وماله اهو الموضوع دا عشان نرجعلك موهبه زمان دي
جربي ومش هتخسري حاجه


بس فكرتيني بالفيلم بتاع الدكتور شديد
اللي جاي يقولك للراجل متعملش حسابي مع الوظيفه دي
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *للغير مكتشفين بس *
> *والا للمكتشفين سابقاً كمان *
> 
> *موضوع حلو ... متابع*​



لكل يا امير طبعا
حاليا وسابقا ومقدما 
كله عندنا شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
ههههههههههههههه

منورنا وجهز نفسك 
انت مدبس طبعا بالاجبار :boxing:


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

بتقبلوا موهوبين فى القلش؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بتقبلوا موهوبين فى القلش؟



يعني ايه قلش اصلا
دي موهبه جديده دي ولا ايه نظمها ؟

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

> *ممكن تشتركى فى مسابقة ( الحفريات )* :new6::new6::new6:



هههههههههههههه 

فين دى دلنى


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> وماله اهو الموضوع دا عشان نرجعلك موهبه زمان دي
> جربي ومش هتخسري حاجه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه

ادينى اد سنتين ثلاثة افكر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203819

دا شبهو .. بصلي أن سواء  الموضوع دا أو دا يحقق هدفه ..وأكيد هشارك بأذن ربنا ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2012)

طب بالذمة و المرنمين و العازفين و الملحنين هيشتركو ازاى دول ؟؟ افرضى العيب فى التسجيل هيأثر على الصوت .. و بعدين هيسجلو ام بى ثرى هيرفعوه ازاى ؟؟ 

الفكرة حلوة ... متابعة


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

من جهه هيسجلوا ازاى ويرفعوا ازاى انا ممكن اشرحلهم 
من جهه الصوت جودته هتبقى وحشه  ممكن نلاقيلها حل


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يعني ايه قلش اصلا
> دي موهبه جديده دي ولا ايه نظمها ؟
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه


اه موهبه جديدة 
تحبى اجربها فيكى 
اقعد اقلش عليكى كام يوم كدة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> طب بالذمة و المرنمين و العازفين و الملحنين هيشتركو ازاى دول ؟؟ افرضى العيب فى التسجيل هيأثر على الصوت .. و بعدين هيسجلو ام بى ثرى هيرفعوه ازاى ؟؟
> 
> الفكرة حلوة ... متابعة



فى تقنييات كتيير علشان التسجيل يكون بنقاء عالي ..
لو الواحد استغل المدرج بتاع الجامعه وهو فاضي هيكون نقاء الصوت كويس .

عامة أي مكان مغلق ومحكم الأغلاق يكون التسجيل فيه جيد ولو هتسجلي بتليفون.. المهم ميكونش فى أي مصدر صوتي أخر طاغي علي المكان المحيط ..
لو قدرتي قفلي كل حيطان الأوضه بخشب لأنه بيمتص خشونة الصوت ..وبيحسن من نقائه..
وبخصوص رفع النغمه ممكن تكوني حساب علي الميديا في أو الفور شير وتحطي عليه أنتاجاتك ..ممكن لما ربنا يدبر نشرح بالصور طريقة الخطواات دي ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2012)

ميرسيه يا جماعة على الشرح المستفيض .. بس دة كان مجرد سؤال عابر 
انا مش لسة هسجل بصراحة .. اذا كنت بكسل انقل على الجهاز اللى بكتبه هجيب مايك و اظبط الدنيا عشان اسجل .. قلبكم ابيض


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

عجباني أووووي فكره الموضوع
وهتابع معاكم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

*الاقيش عندك رقص شعبي 
اصلي بعرف ارقص بالعصايه واحنطب 
*​


----------



## Man Of Gd (11 يونيو 2012)

*معاكو*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2012)

منورين واهلا بكل المشتركيين والمتابعيين 

ها مين هيشترك تاني
نحدد بس المشتركين النهائين
وبعد كدا نحدد طرق الرفع والتسجيل
ومعانا المساعدين للعمليه دي

مهو لازم نستغل الناس يعني هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2012)

اسماء المشتركين والموهبه

1- كيرو -----------> اداء صوتي - تصميم

2- +febronia+--------------> تصميم

3-Hero_Sameh.G---------> اداء صوتي - اشعار وخواطر

4- mero_engel-------------> اداء صوتي 

5- Twin-------------------------> اشعار وخواطر

6-  عبود عبده عبود -----------------> اشعار وخواطر

7-  بداية العمر-------------------------> تصميم واشعار وخواطر

8- Man Of Gd------------------> اشعار وخواطر

9- +Nevena+-------------------> اداء صوتي - رسم - اشعار وخواطر



ها مين يقول معاكم


----------



## Man Of Gd (11 يونيو 2012)

*و الله حاجة اللي انت مديهاني دي 

اجرب الشِِِعر 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2012)

Man Of Gd قال:


> *و الله حاجة اللي انت مديهاني دي
> 
> اجرب الشِِِعر
> *​



تم تعديل المشاركه اخي الغالي
وفي انتظارك حينما نعلن البدء
منورنا


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يونيو 2012)

*طب وبعدين يعنى هنستنى كتير والا ايه *:smil8:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2012)

لا يا سامح

جهز انت نفسك بس في اي لحظه هانعلن البدء
بس حاليا بسبب احتلال الجهاز عندي
مش بدخل كتير فمش هاقدر اتابع
مستنيه الامتحانات تخلص علي خير
وهانت كلها كام يوم 

صلوا لاخويا بقي يخلص 
ههههههههه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

تأليف ترانيم​وشعر ​واداء صوتي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2012)

تمام يا بوب

منورنا

كدا الاعضاء المشتركين بقوا 10 اعضاء

ايه رايكم نزود العدد تاني ولا كفايه مؤقتاً ؟

مستنيه تفاعلكم ورائكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


ايه يا جماعه حمسكم قل ليه

عاوزين نبدا المسابقه
علي الاعضاء المشتركين البدء في تجهيز ما قد اشترك فيه
وعند الانتهاء اعلامي 

كي نحدد موعد البدء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2012)

هو انا ينفع اشترك؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2012)

*ولا كفايه عشره علشان مش يبقا زحمه اوى؟؟*
* ممكن نخش انتين مع بعض؟؟*
* بعنى واحد  يرسم و التانى يكتب---- واحد يكتب و يرسم و التانى يعملها فوتوشوب بموسيقا-- يعنى يبقا فيه مشاركه--؟؟ إيه النظام؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو انا ينفع اشترك؟؟




طبعا ممكن يا جميل
دا انتي تنوري:t4:
المسابقه لسه مفتوحه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ولا كفايه عشره علشان مش يبقا زحمه اوى؟؟*
> * ممكن نخش انتين مع بعض؟؟*
> * بعنى واحد  يرسم و التانى يكتب---- واحد يكتب و يرسم و التانى يعملها فوتوشوب بموسيقا-- يعنى يبقا فيه مشاركه--؟؟ إيه النظام؟؟*




هو الاقتراح حلو 


بس اعتقد ان نسبه التفاهم وتوضيح الشئ اللي جوه كل واحد
صعب ان حد بسهوله يفهمه

فالاحسن كل واحد لوحده

وزياده العدد مش مشكله عندنا
انا بس مش لاقيت اي مشتركين تاني
فسالت نكتفي ولا نكمل :thnk0001:


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

شكلنا هنأجل الموضوع دا فتره

لحد ما الناس تهدأ وتفهم اوضاع مصر
ويبدأو يشاركوا من جديد في باقي الاقسام الغير اخباريه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

*ايون-----*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ايون-----*



ههههههههههههههه دايما معايا علي الخط كدا
يخليكي ليا :t25:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

السبت بس اخلص امتحانات وابدأ اشتغل ف كام حاجه​


----------



## Samir poet (20 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع 
جميل جدا
لكن مش حابب اشترك فية سامحينى 
السبب بيوجود اعضاء هنا فى المنتدى بيرفعو ضغط الواحد 
بحس انهم مرضا نفسيا وصعب التعامل معاهم
واسف بجد انى مش هشارك فى المسابقة دى
انا اسف اووووووووووووووى
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *موضوع *​
> *جميل جدا*
> *لكن مش حابب اشترك فية سامحينى *
> *السبب بيوجود اعضاء هنا فى المنتدى بيرفعو ضغط الواحد *
> ...




ليه يا صاحبي كده معلش استحمل واهو كلنا مع بعض ودي حلاوة المشاركه
وخلي عليك وافتكر كلمة معلمنا بولس الرسول لما قال
ينبغي علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل ضعف الضعفاء ​


----------



## Samir poet (20 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ليه يا صاحبي كده معلش استحمل واهو كلنا مع بعض ودي حلاوة المشاركه
> وخلي عليك وافتكر كلمة معلمنا بولس الرسول لما قال
> ينبغي علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل ضعف الضعفاء [/CENTER]


*صدقينى كل المشكلة انى مشغول اوووى الايام القادمة 
السبب الاول اعضاء مستفزة محبش ارد واتكلم معاها لانها بخنق الواحد وصعب التعاكمل معاهم
السبب التانى طبعا اخونا بداية العمر فبجد سامحونى 
مش هقدر اشترك لكن على الاقل يكفينى انى اتابع فقط
*​


----------

